# The Weather



## Northerner (Jun 30, 2009)

Flippin weather! What's all this business where you get heat beyond endurance but no sunshine??  I went for a run this morning and lost about a gallon of sweat (no, really!).

And why are ther so many weather reporters on TV? There are at least three on 'South Today' and three on 'Meridian' - how many do you have in your region? Why????? They only report for about five minutes total each day! And why did FIVE ditch Lara Lewington? She was lovely!

Think I need to lie down...


----------



## Steff (Jun 30, 2009)

LOL well there treating us all like little kids fgs wear a hat etc etc like we dont already know .
i heard something today on th is morning which was quite hands dr chris was on and he sais sumit like slap slurp slip slop was very good way to remember how to look after yourself


----------



## Einstein (Jun 30, 2009)

At 06.30 this morning I was in my garden digging it over ready for the topsoil to arrive on Thursday, it was 16 degrees when I went out, at 09.00 it was at 20 degrees.

Mind you at 06.40 I got drenched, with rain - didn't see that coming!

Another early night tonight, want to get an early start to get it finished. 


Next thing you know there will be green stuff there, it will do very nicely, then an orange and white thing will return and we'll be back to mud  Still, it will be good to have the boy home


----------



## JohnForster (Jul 1, 2009)

There is far too much weather.  The Government should do something about it!!!!!


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 1, 2009)

Weather men and women on TV and there being lots of them. You ever seen a hot weatherman in a studio? It's because all the studios are air conditioned.

Strikes me weather ought to be taxed because of its drain on NHS resources.


----------



## Lizzie (Jul 1, 2009)

I am amazed by the number of men I see wearing full suits and jackets, they must be baking!


----------



## aymes (Jul 1, 2009)

Lizzie said:


> I am amazed by the number of men I see wearing full suits and jackets, they must be baking!



Preferable though to the two guys who just knocked on my office door topless, really not appropriate whatever the weather's like and particularly unpleasant!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 1, 2009)

I find I have to stay mostly covered up when I'm out and about, otherwise I get constantly pestered by women (that's when I'm not tripping up over the ones that have swooned...)


----------



## katie (Jul 1, 2009)

aymes said:


> Preferable though to the two guys who just knocked on my office door topless, really not appropriate whatever the weather's like and particularly unpleasant!



eew, it's bad enough that men go around topless in the street when it's hot, let alone in an office, you poor thing!



Northerner said:


> I find I have to stay mostly covered up when I'm out and about, otherwise I get constantly pestered by women (that's when I'm not tripping up over the ones that have swooned...)



*refrains from making joke*


----------



## Corrine (Jul 1, 2009)

Well I am gutted.  I've just offered to volunteer for a charity at Goodwood Festival of Speed this weekend (in return for free tickets) and the weather report now says rain all weekend!


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 1, 2009)

Caroline Wilson said:


> Weather men and women on TV and there being lots of them. You ever seen a hot weatherman in a studio? It's because all the studios are air conditioned.
> 
> *Strikes me weather ought to be taxed because of its drain on NHS resources.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Don't say that.........this goverment is broke, and looking for ways to take your money....keep sex a secret too


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 1, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I find I have to stay mostly covered up when I'm out and about, otherwise I get constantly pestered by women (that's when I'm not tripping up over the ones that have swooned...)



Good idea !! not to mention your "wife" Kate would not approve of all the extra female attention I'm sure


----------



## Northerner (Jul 1, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Good idea !! not to mention your "wife" Kate would not approve of all the extra female attention I'm sure



Well, I must admit that Kate and I have a very 'open' relationship. Most of the time I haven't a clue where she is, and she probably doesn't have a clue who I am (except maybe as 'that man who fell out of that tree when I was sunbathing'), so we are sound...


----------



## Lizzie (Jul 1, 2009)

aymes said:


> Preferable though to the two guys who just knocked on my office door topless, really not appropriate whatever the weather's like and particularly unpleasant!



True. What I hate is when men wear sandals and they clearly have not looked at the state of their feet beforehand!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 1, 2009)

Lizzie said:


> True. What I hate is when men wear sandals and they clearly have not looked at the state of their feet beforehand!



Ha ha ha good point Lizzie !! and an even worse crime than that..... sandals with socks


----------



## Steff (Jul 1, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha ha good point Lizzie !! and an even worse crime than that..... sandals with socks



i was on my way to work this morning and a guy probs in his late 50's at a rough guess was wearing shorts sandles with his socks on a top where the back criss crosses and shows the flesh he was very tanned but his skin was very saggy and he sat next to me on the bus.Was a nice experience before work i tell you


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 1, 2009)

aymes said:


> Preferable though to the two guys who just knocked on my office door topless, really not appropriate whatever the weather's like and particularly unpleasant!



Most adults look better covered up. If you have a good quality t shirt or  polo shirtd and a decent pair od shorts, it is far more attractive than all that roasting bare flesh.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 1, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Caroline Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Weather men and women on TV and there being lots of them. You ever seen a hot weatherman in a studio? It's because all the studios are air conditioned.
> ...


----------



## Einstein (Jul 1, 2009)

Caroline Wilson said:


> Most adults look better covered up. If you have a good quality t shirt or polo shirtd and a decent pair od shorts, it is far more attractive than all that roasting bare flesh.


 
There is a time and a place for most things, I have to confess tomorrow I will only be wearing shorts and my work trainers as I have four tons of top soil to move round the back of the house - am I excused?

Walking down the street with no shirt on isn't appealing, well, there are exceptions, but they are always ladies


----------



## runner (Jul 1, 2009)

Einstein said:


> There is a time and a place for most things, I have to confess tomorrow I will only be wearing shorts and my work trainers as I have four tons of top soil to move round the back of the house - am I excused?
> 
> Walking down the street with no shirt on isn't appealing, well, there are exceptions, but they are always ladies



Ha, I only get the legs out in the back garden with cut-off jeans, or when I'm away on holiday in disguise, or of course on the beach, when i do like a swim in the sea...  Not really bothered about what other people wear or look like, as long as they've discovered deodorant and showers!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 1, 2009)

steff09 said:


> i was on my way to work this morning and a guy probs in his late 50's at a rough guess was wearing shorts sandles with his socks on a top where the back criss crosses and shows the flesh he was very tanned but his skin was very saggy and he sat next to me on the bus.Was a nice experience before work i tell you



Ewww Steff , you ok ? what a horrible experience


----------



## Steff (Jul 7, 2009)

well now all the men are covered hahahha this weather is now the total opposite to last week rained since aabout 11.30 none stop


----------



## Steff (Jul 7, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ewww Steff , you ok ? what a horrible experience



eww yes AM i am fine now , not then mind you i nearly brought up my brekkie heheheheh


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 7, 2009)

steff09 said:


> well now all the men are covered hahahha this weather is now the total opposite to last week rained since aabout 11.30 none stop



Ha yes the weather is the same here im affraid !! , wet and windy then sunny , it has been constantly humid though


----------

